# Best filter to use for a 29 gallon tank?



## KatSea (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm looking at getting a new filter for my 29 gallon tank. Right now I have a Top Fin 30 Power Filter, and I'm looking to get something a little better. I'm not picky, but I am looking for something that wont cost me a arm and a leg.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Aquaclear 30. Best bang for the buck in HOB filters. Individually replaceable media, not just cartridges. Good reviews. No moving parts other than the impeller. 

Jeff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatSea (Jan 23, 2013)

JDM said:


> Aquaclear 30. Best bang for the buck in HOB filters. Individually replaceable media, not just cartridges. Good reviews. No moving parts other than the impeller.
> 
> Jeff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you so much


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

You're welcome. That was the filter I was going to buy until I switched to a canister at the last minute. Great sale at the time. $100 fir a good 220GPH unit.

We have the Aquaclear at the office and it works well, is flexible and just keeps on running.

Jeff
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dave56 (Jul 4, 2012)

Aquaclear filters are the best filters in my opinion. No replacement cartridges to buy. The media that comes with them can be used basically forever!!


----------



## boxercrazy156 (May 7, 2012)

aquaclears are the best hob filters but I would go for a 50 or 70 the 50 is smaller then the 30 the 70 is quite a bit larger so it depends on how much room you have I have a 50 but was told I should put on a 70


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

boxercrazy156 said:


> aquaclears are the best hob filters but I would go for a 50 or 70 the 50 is smaller then the 30 the 70 is quite a bit larger so it depends on how much room you have I have a 50 but was told I should put on a 70


That's incorrect. Hagen markets Aquaclears in 20, 30, 50, 70, 110 relative to tank size (the 50 is larger than the 30). If you oversize you will likely set it for minimum flow, maximum re-filtration.


----------

